# Raptors @ Celtics, Nov. 18th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (0-8) @ *Boston Celtics* (3-5)
November 18th, 2005, 7:30PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/aawilliams0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEST, DELONTE" TITLE="WEST, DELONTE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/WEST, DELONTE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, RICKY" TITLE="DAVIS, RICKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/DAVIS, RICKY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BLOUNT, MARK" TITLE="BLOUNT, MARK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/BLOUNT, MARK.jpg">
*Delonte West, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz, Mark Blount*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't see us beating the Heat, so we really need to win this game. I don't want to see this team drop to 0-10.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

predictions
Celtics 88
Raptors 98

Raps leaders
Bosh 28
James 22
Villinueva 18
Peterson 12
Grahem 10

Celtics 
Pierce 22
Davis 15


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i really hate lookin at are startin line up makes me sick am i the only one that hates that rotation? 

praying we get a win ima hopefully catch this game if its on tv!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

They need to start playing to their strengths. We don't have a legitimate center right now. We're better off just playing Bosh at the 5 and Charlie at the 4. Mo Pete and Graham on the wings, and Mike James at the point.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Key to the game? Keep the opponent from scoring 30+ in the first quarter. :sour:


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully the Raps can finally chalk one up in the win column. I think this is one of their best chances, in the past we've faired decently against the Celts, but then again that was back when VC used to be the old VC. I expect a big night from Bosh, and there is no way Jalen is gonna be held scoreless again.

Also looking forward to my stay here. Big Raptor fan checkin' in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> Hopefully the Raps can finally chalk one up in the win column. I think this is one of their best chances, in the past we've faired decently against the Celts, but then again that was back when VC used to be the old VC. I expect a big night from Bosh, and there is no way Jalen is gonna be held scoreless again.
> 
> Also looking forward to my stay here. Big Raptor fan checkin' in.


Sounds good man. Welcome to the site!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I fear that now teams are gonna play us like we're SanAntonio, in fear of being the first team to lose to the us, just making it harder to get that first win.

We might stand a chance tonight. Ricky Davis and Pierce should have their way tonight with our shotty defense, but IMO the difference maker will be Raef LaFrentz and/or Al Jefferson. As we all know, we are great at making half decent big man look like freakin Shaq out there.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Timbaland said:


> Hopefully the Raps can finally chalk one up in the win column. I think this is one of their best chances, in the past we've faired decently against the Celts, but then again that was back when VC used to be the old VC. I expect a big night from Bosh, and there is no way Jalen is gonna be held scoreless again.
> 
> Also looking forward to my stay here. Big Raptor fan checkin' in.


HOLLA


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> predictions
> Celtics 88
> Raptors 98


Where do you get your stuff?
I want some. 
The Raps aren't going to hold any team under 90 pts. No ****ing way. 

Nice to have optimistic faces here, though. =)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We have a good chance of winning tonight, but we cannot wait for the other team to motivate us by pulling ahead. We need to come out ready to win and play to win throughout the game. I hope we do.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

TRON said:


> I fear that now teams are gonna play us like we're SanAntonio, in fear of being the first team to lose to the us, just making it harder to get that first win.
> 
> We might stand a chance tonight. Ricky Davis and Pierce should have their way tonight with our shotty defense, but IMO the difference maker will be Raef LaFrentz and/or Al Jefferson. As we all know, we are great at making half decent big man look like freakin Shaq out there.


Yeah, but I think that 1st game against the Sixers when Webber went like 5/5 in the first Q woke something up in Bosh. In the 2nd game he was much more aggresive defensively and CWebb didn't get many open shots at all. Bosh should be trying to prove to everyone who watched him get burned by CWebb that he's not a bad defender. Hopefully he'll shut LaFrentz down tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner starting again. Hopefully the boys can get out to a better start.

Scoreless so far. Bosh continues turning it over on drives and Jalen stays cold.

Bosh has to start getting to the line a little more. Use those fakes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man, these guys can't score.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Cept for Bonner with the 3 of course.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jalen ANDONE.

Hope he can come through for us after the doughnut in the last game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And what happened to Bosh's jumper. He should be money from anywhere inside the arc.

Man. There's another miss for him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Feels weird to have a lead in the first quarter.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Looks like it could be a long night for Rose this evening


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Graham on Pierce now. Let me know how he looks.

Bosh with 5 rebounds already.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Getting lots of shots up. Just gotta make a couple.

Hoffa getting garbage minutes at the end of the 1st. We'll see if he gets more than the one minute.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This is Adam Creelman, reporting live, from Dublin.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa almost gets rewarded. Fouled on the ground.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Too bad the game isnt being broadcast out West, but by the looks of it the Raps are off to a decent start. 
At the least they have held the high powered Boston offense in check.
Rose seeminlgly shooting well.
CV 1-5, including 2 missed layups and a made buzzer 3


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

stop the presses the raptors won the 1st quater lol the raps had a slow start but so did boston


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

yea 22-18 

wish i cud see the game instead am stuk with cavs orlando


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Seemed like we played pretty poorly and we come out with a four point lead. Huzzah! Now that we've got the first under our belts and aren't playing from behind, let's see if we can play the full 48. 

Jalen with a better first quarter. 

Hoffa is going to get used this year. He might not get used much but he will get used.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love it. Calderon, Charlie, and Hoffa. 

Mo Pete gets to the line.

Cmon boys.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

skip_dawg! said:


> yea 22-18
> 
> wish i cud see the game instead am stuk with cavs orlando


don't they offer a nba league pass where u live?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

joey for 3


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

CV with 2 boards in 11 seconds!

If he keeps THAT up...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> don't they offer a nba league pass where u live?


nope am streamin the cavs game off the internet


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boys seem to be playing a little better D today.

CV KNOCKS DOWN THE 3!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we missin loads of shots


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully Raptors can keep this entensity up. They need to get this first win under their belts.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> nope am streamin the cavs game off the internet



From where?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am i allowed 2 say


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

From the looks of things, Charlie is going to end up being one of the best shooting big men ever. AND he hits the offensive boards like a madman. Damn. :banana:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

charlie is killing it :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> am i allowed 2 say


PM me.

Charlie with another putback baby!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

charlie charlie wow am luvin this guy 

15 and 5


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

With rumors of a Christmas time election...

Can we nominate Charlie?


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Can You Say Rookie Of The Year


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

man charlie 18 and 5


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Charlie V is in the zooone.

Our energy on the boards has been great.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

end of half 48-44

i wanna see graham bk out there


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Great half, but Sam Mitchell is absolutely clueless in how to close out the quarters and halfs strong. 

We had a near 10 point lead with 3 min to go in the half, momentum totally in our favour then he decides to mess with it, putting in Bonner and Mo with Jalen  ......where the lead then gets cut to 4....

Sam did the same thing the last game against Philly, when we cut the deficit to 4 before the half, had a little momentum going, and again he screws with the lineup...lead back to 10 by the half.

If you really want to win this game, screw all the stupid lineups, play 7 guys heavy minutes and forget about all these stupid lineup combination


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Go Raptors! I believe! :banana:

Charlie V is amazing


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

at the 1/2

<b>Good</b>
Charlie V / Rose

<b>Bad</b>
Shooting % is not great could be up by 15

<b>Ugly</b>
Mo Pete - I am so displease with his play that I actually find myself cheering against him so he'll ride the pine.

Bring back E-Will and cut back Mo Petes minutes - big time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlie V for ROY!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

terrible start 2 second half even game


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Suddenly we're pretty good at offensive rebounding.

Steal in the open court...

BONNER WITH THE DUNK!!!!!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Suddenly we're pretty good at offensive rebounding.
> 
> Steal in the open court...
> 
> BONNER WITH THE DUNK!!!!!


Are you listening to the game on the radio some how?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

onecooljew said:


> Are you listening to the game on the radio some how?


of course. fan590.com - listen live.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Likin the lineup. Get Jalen the hell out of there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

dwn by 2


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

15 and 12 for Bosh through 3 quarters. Can he make a winning impact though?

Down by 2. I assume Charlie's going to be running for the 4th.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Ugh...
Bad 3rd for CV...
picked up 3 quick fouls..
missed his only shot.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Need to keep taking the ball to the basket if we're to catch up.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Charlies night probably over...
picks ups an early offensive foul the 4th..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

coming up on crunch time. ricky lighting it up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It's MJ time!! c'mon can still win this one!!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

So much for Rose's good nite...
4-14

For some reason, Martin is on the floor in crunch time..

O Sam...


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Bye-Bye almost win
Hello loss, I see you've kept the seat warm


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Sam's back to his old musical chair lineup, and guess what we're down 5 !!!!!

Bosh/Bonner/Rose/James/Martin

I think he puts everyones name in a hat and picks to see who gets to play


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh My GOD Martin turns it over....Bonner with a far hookshot?!?!?!? WHYYYYY DID THEY STOP GIVING IT TO BOSH IN THE POST?????????????????????????????????? :dead:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

game aint over yet. even if Jalen were playing at last year's levels, we'd be in much better shape. 

would like to see charlie back in there.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm still watching this why?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

dwn by 5 bosh for a layup and anuva rbnd for charlie


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

nwt said:


> I'm still watching this why?


'Cuz the Raps are gonna hang on until the last minute and give you hope.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Down by 3 baby. 

CMON. cmon. cmon. cmon. you guys need this. 

MO PETE WITH THE 3!

down by 1


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

they need to call the 3 in the key


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

dwn by 1 

bosh is the man


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

92-89
1:02 left


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****ing no call.

****ing blount.

let's go here boys.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

For an up tempo team, we are horrible in the open court

I can count at least 4 fast break opportunities where we had numbers and got nothing out of it :sigh:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

TO now am worried cos that means their gunna be lisnin 2 wat sam has 2 say


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Unlike the previous few games, I don't think I'll be 'happy', so to speak, with a loss tonight.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Bosh to the line...
1-2


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

94-90
40secs


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Charlie misses the 3...
96-90


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow this is a change
We WON!

That's only if you discard the loss, but, you know


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

dayum.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

so close.... yet again.....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

yea we done 

nice effort ... **** sam mitchell


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

How bout..
Charlie hits a three..
steals the inbound..
hits another 3..
LEFT HANDED!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

onecooljew said:


> How bout..
> Charlie hits a three..
> steals the inbound..
> hits another 3..
> LEFT HANDED!


And backwards!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Need to make a three.

Get Mo Pete or Charlie to take it.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Jalen plays the numbers and decides to go for the layup with a foul instead of the longball. Oh dear.

We all know how that pans out.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Man no matter how many times Rose appears to be out of his unselfish mode, sooner or later he's bound to come back to his natural state during the game and just ruin the team chemistry....when is Rose gone again???


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Niiiice


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

0-9


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

C'est la vie. Not a bad loss really. Gotta learn how to win.

Elsewhere the Hawks are being manhandled by the Hornets. 

GO KNICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we lost 

mo hit the three u guys wanted lol

100-93 

great first half by charlie and great game by bosh


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh putting up monster numbers and his shot isn't even falling yet. 

Team seems to be coming together. Bosh and Charlie gearing up to be great in the very near future.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am out its 4 am i need my bed 


peace


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Bosh is not human. I love this guy.

I also hate Mike James, since we traded him, he's been killing us. Thankfully he shot horribly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i ****in hate these sportsnet *******s, **** them and the entire media


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

DO YOU HEAR THEM?! 

yaya maybe they should let it continue, the losing streak, we're having a great time here at sportsnet with this news, maybe they should make history...HAHAHA


^ ---- THEM


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think Chris Bosh is on his way back up the ladder. His shot wasn't falling again, but he's one of few players in the league that can take 15 shots, miss half, and still finish the game with 24 points. And his offensive rebounding has been sweet (2nd overall in the NBA right now!).

What's Darrick Martin doing taking Jose's minutes?
And what's Bonner doing on when we're struggling to score?
And what's Jalen doing anymore? Anything worthwhile?
And where'd Joey Graham's minutes go?

Frustrating.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I think Chris Bosh is on his way back up the ladder. His shot wasn't falling again, but he's one of few players in the league that can take 15 shots, miss half, and still finish the game with 24 points. And his offensive rebounding has been sweet (2nd overall in the NBA right now!).


I was just comparing Bosh's 3rd year numbers to Garnett's

Bosh's numbers (so far) vs. Garnett's 3rd year numbers -

BOSH: 41 MPG, 11 RPG, 2.8 APG, 18.9 PPG
GARNETT: 39.3 MPG, 9.6 RPG, 4.2 APG, 18.5 PPG 

Garnett's Off/Def REBS: 2.7 & 6.9 
Bosh's Off/Def REBS: 4.0 & 7.0 
(Not including tonites game)

Pretty good.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, losing sucks, but at least we're seeing some development. It seems like we get a little closer to winning every game. At this rate, we should be able to pull some wins out. I think we're truly better than Atlanta, New Orleans, Charlotte, and possibly Portland, and we can beat New York, Seattle, Orlando, and Boston (Philly is better than I thought).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

nwt said:


> I was just comparing Bosh's 3rd year numbers to Garnett's
> 
> Bosh's numbers (so far) vs. Garnett's 3rd year numbers -
> 
> ...


It's really too bad, because those numbers are great, but the team doesn't win.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nwt said:


> I was just comparing Bosh's 3rd year numbers to Garnett's
> 
> Bosh's numbers (so far) vs. Garnett's 3rd year numbers -
> 
> ...


u need to look at another major thing like HKF said..and i cant believe im agreeing with him....but how much did Garnett win that year? I think Garnett took his team to the playoffs...Chris at this point cant get us a bloody win..nor can he take over a game....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmm, very interesting game.

Not sure what to make of the first Q. Boston got tons of great looks and just missed gimmes. Watching the game I felt the Raps were lucky not to be down 12-3 to start. Celts shot a horrible percentage but ended up close to 50% for the game. Raps missed lots of good looks too. So we'll call that a draw.

Rose was horrible. All he has going is his low post play. 1/10 after the first Q. This is our vet leader and go-to guy? MoP was not much better other than 3/4 from 3pt land.

The Raps had a hot night from 3pt land 9/21 and that is what really kept them going.

Missed 8/26 FT's. Boston was +4 from the line with only 1 more attempt. Those are critical points.

Second half scoring was 56-45 for Boston.

We went away from Bosh in the low post, but Bosh also had some careless turnovers. How could he not see that guard coming to double from the top? Where was he looking?

One thing that is becoming clear is that the Raps need a big-time scorer on the wings. Somebody who can create for himself in the flow of the offense without an iso being needed. Ricky and Paul did that for Boston and it covered up some of the mistakes by the horrible Celtic D.

Rose and MoP can't do that. Is it time for JoeyG to get more time and touches? The answer has to be yes. He can post up, he can shoot the 3, he can work the backdoor alley-oops. Just needs to develop a few core moves off the dribble drive. Time to let Joey loose.

And Calderon should have played more minutes. 4 assists and only 1 turnover in just 7 minutes. His shooting has gone cold, but so what? He only took 1 shot. Jalen played huge minutes and was ICE cold from outside.

Hoffa looked good in his 4 minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I honestly don't get what the hell Darrick Martin was doing on the floor. He took an ill advised three pointer with plenty of time left on the clock, and then on the other end he left someone wide open and they drained a three. Also that no call on Jalen Rose was a joke, it was obviously a foul.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Charlie Villanueva scored 18 points in just over 17 minutes of play in the half.
> 
> But things reversed badly in the second half, a half that saw Villanueva begin on the bench and ineffective starter Matt Bonner back on the floor.
> 
> Villanueva didn't get into the third quarter until seven minutes had been played.


-Toronto Star


Sam's got some monster ba**s, for a coach that is 0-9

If it was me Charlie plays 48 minutes or till he fouls out, but I guess Sam know better :curse:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't think Pierce scored once when Joey was in the game. Ricky was a tougher matchup for Joey, though - but he did play decent on him too.

Like 7's said, we need a scorer on the wings. Rose and Mo-Pete have proven they can not be that guy. There's not doubt in my mind that we are more effective with Joey in the game then either of those two. We HAVE to start calling plays for Joey. Not many SG's/SF's that can body him up in the post, or stop him charging to the basket.

Sam, are you blind? 

And whats with Jose only playing 7 minutes? Talk about wearing out Mike James..


----------

